# Royal Jelly



## RobertLorge (Mar 17, 2009)

Would like to hear about everyone's methods and best practices for making Royal Jelly.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't make it. The bees do a pretty good job though. I collect it sometimes for queen rearing, or I used to. I used a small spatula and scooped it out.


----------

